# All dialects: most spoken language



## princeipeazul

How do you express in your dialect "_the most spoken language_"? Like in the sentence, "*English is the most spoken language in the world*".

I need the dialectal version as I have got the MSA version through Google translate.


----------



## fenakhay

In Morocco: 
النكليزية هي أكتر لغة كيتكلموا بيها الناس فالعالم
en-nagliiziyya hiyya aktar lugha kayitkallmu biiha en-naas f-el-3aalam.


----------



## momai

In Syrian Arabic:
الانكليزي هي أكتر لغة محكيّة بالعالم


----------



## ammarsa25

EA:
الإنجليزي أكتر لغة في العالم الناس بتتكلمها


----------



## Eternal student

How would people here express this in MSA? I can't seem to think of any translation that is both direct and elegant. Thanks.


----------



## WadiH

> How do you express in your dialect "_the most spoken language_"? Like in the sentence, "*English is the most spoken language in the world*".
> 
> I need the dialectal version as I have got the MSA version through Google translate.



أكثر لغة يتكلمها ناس في العالم
أكثر لغة يتكلمونها الناس في العالم
أكثر لغة منتشرة في العالم
أكثر لغة محكية في العالم
etc


----------



## elroy

Hm, I think I might say
اللغة ذات أكبر عدد من الناطقين


----------



## WadiH

Eternal student said:


> How would people here express this in MSA? I can't seem to think of any translation that is both direct and elegant. Thanks.



اللغة الأكثر/الأوسع انتشاراً في العالم
أكثر اللغات انتشاراً في العالم
أكبر اللغات من حيث عدد المتكلمين/الناطقين بها


----------



## Eternal student

Wadi Hanifa said:


> أكثر لغة يتكلمها ناس في العالم
> أكثر لغة يتكلمونها الناس في العالم
> أكثر لغة منتشرة في العالم
> أكثر لغة محكية في العالم
> etc



Thanks! Maybe I'm wrong, but I feel I was taught that structures like...

أكثر لغة منتشرة في العالم
أكثر لغة محكية في العالم 

... are not "allowed" in standard Arabic, and that these participles would need to be tamyiiz masdars. In this case...

أكثر لغة انتشاراً في العالم

...would work, but is not direct, while I don't think there is a masdar corresponding to محكي that would work, is there?

I haven't noticed structures like these before:

أكثر لغة يتكلمها ناس في العالم
أكثر لغة يتكلمونها الناس في العالم 

Would they definitely be considered correct by purists?


----------



## elroy

أظن الانتشار غير عدد الناطقين. الإسبانية مثلاً أكثر انتشارًا من الصينية إلا أن عدد الناطقين بالصينية أكبر.


----------



## princeipeazul

Ohh I see a lot of different translations. According to Google translate it's, "اللغة الإنجليزية هي اللغة الأكثر استخدامًا في العالم". What do you think of this translation? Does it sound awkward?


----------



## elroy

Eternal student said:


> elegant


 If you want elegant...
تتصدّر/تترأّس قائمة اللغات من حيث عدد الناطقين


----------



## Eternal student

elroy said:


> If you want elegant...
> تتصدّر/تترأّس قائمة اللغات من حيث عدد الناطقين



!مشالله عليك


----------



## WadiH

Eternal student said:


> Thanks! Maybe I'm wrong, but I feel I was taught that structures like...
> 
> أكثر لغة منتشرة في العالم
> أكثر لغة محكية في العالم
> 
> ... are not "allowed" in standard Arabic, and that these participles would need to be tamyiiz masdars. In this case...
> 
> أكثر لغة انتشاراً في العالم
> 
> ...would work, but is not direct, while I don't think there is a masdar corresponding to محكي that would work, is there?
> 
> I haven't noticed structures like these before:
> 
> أكثر لغة يتكلمها ناس في العالم
> أكثر لغة يتكلمونها الناس في العالم
> 
> Would they definitely be considered correct by purists?



Sorry I was answering the OPs question in that post (I answered yours further down).  I should have used a quote though.

Everything you said is correct for standard Arabic, but I think these would technically work (by changing أكثر to أكبر):

أكبر لغة منتشرة في العالم
أكبر لغة محكية في العالم


----------



## WadiH

princeipeazul said:


> Ohh I see a lot of different translations. According to Google translate it's, "اللغة الإنجليزية هي اللغة الأكثر استخدامًا في العالم". What do you think of this translation? Does it sound awkward?



No but it does mean something slightly different than your original question, doesn't it?


----------



## princeipeazul

Yes, my question is for dialectial version but somebody opened the topic of MSA version and I see a lot of different translations. So, I wonder if the translation given by Google translate is correct or not.


----------

